# Spiele im Internet!



## prointhegame (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin seit einiger zeit dabei Online Games zu spielen. Leider habe ich bisher eher wenig Seiten mit brauchbaren Spielen gefunden, die vor allen Dingen auch kostenlos sind. Ich spiele sehr gerne Skat und habe diese Seite bisher entdeckt, die schon ziemlich gut ist. Skat ist zwar schon ein bisschen aus der Mode teilsweise, aber dennoch ein Klassiker. Kennt jemand evtl. noch andere brauchbare Seiten bei denen man auch Skat oder Poker spielen kann??

Jeder Tipp ist super 

Vielen Dank schon mal und LG!


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2012)

Spiele - Online Spiele Kostenlos Spielen - JetztSpielen.de

Funnygames.de - Onlinespiele / Onlinegames fr jung und alt - 1000 Online Games und Videos!

Spiele - Kostenlose Spiele, Online Games, Spielen auf SpielAffe.de

Spielen.com - Spiele Kostenlos Spielen, Kostenlose Online Spiele, Coole Spiele


----------



## black_porkfire (23. Februar 2012)

Spiel.de - Kostenlos gratis online Spiele spielen auf Spiel.de !

Play Free Games Online at Armor Games

Not Doppler - Links to Free Online Games | Updated Every Thursday


----------



## ersguterjunge (23. Februar 2012)

Spiele und Games - Kostenlos spielen auf Fettspielen.de


----------



## prointhegame (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, cool danke für die vielen Links!


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Eine Seite mit kostenlosen Onlinespielen? Nee, sorry! Von sowas habe ich leider noch nie gehört...


----------



## omenn (7. April 2013)

Heir noch eine mit ein paar netten Spielen

Kostenlos Spiele spielen | Spiele spielen im Internet


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2013)

Die beste Seite für Flashgames ist mMn Armorgames.com, die haben sehr gute Games, teilweise mit ner interessanten Story (z.B.: Sonny oder Sinjid) und nettem, kurzweiligem Gameplay.


----------



## prointhegame (17. April 2013)

also meine vorreiter haben  dir schon gute seiten gegeben. Falls du gerne skat spielst, dann kann ich dir eine seite empfehlen http://www.skatstube.de zur zeit spiele ich das jeden tag. bin etwas schon süchtig danach!


----------



## kalisschneider (25. April 2013)

danke für die Links


----------



## zappelphilip (10. Juni 2013)

Hi Kali,

einen hätte ich da noch für dich... 

Nur die besten online Spiele - spielediamanten.de

Scheinen echt coole Games zu haben... alle soweit ich sehen konnte sind alle kostenlos. 
Zudem kommen oft neue Spiele rein... 

LG
P.


----------



## pamgamer (21. Juni 2013)

krass wie viele online spiele seite ihr kennt. ich möchte auch eins empfehlen. fuchstreff.de, die leute, die gerne doppelkopf spielen


----------



## crusherd (21. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Vielleicht ist ja kongregate.com auch was für dich. 


EDIT: Adresse korrigiert. 

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## feutew (11. Oktober 2013)

Folgende Spiele Seite http://www.spielespielen24.de ebenfalls eine Ordentliche Spiele Auswahl, vorallem Puzzle und Denkspiele Genres scheinen interessant zu sien.


----------



## mr-network (2. Februar 2014)

Diese Seite hier ist noch sehr interessant:

http://spieleass.de/

Ist kostenlos sowie geeignet für Kinder!


----------

